# Mormodia Barnabas Collins



## AdamD (Mar 8, 2015)

This was one tough plant to capture! Me and the wife spent about an hour with it playing with lighting, angles, etc... Again, I can't take credit for the blooms. I placed an order with SVO on my birthday this year and this is one that I got. I was amazed when it showed up as I didn't order it in spike, just ordered off the list. At first count it had 66 buds, but a few blasted and as you can see most of the buds were damaged in shipping. But that's to be expected this time of year. The plant itself is amazing with 6 backbulbs. 

Did some research on the name, found out it's named after a vampire on the series Dark Shadows, I'm not familiar with it. But I thought it was fitting that it was named after a vampire, dark wine colored blooms, hooded flowers, makes sense. The cross is Clowesia Grace Dunn 'Live Oak' HCC/AOS x mormodes tapoayensis 'SVO'


----------



## Migrant13 (Mar 8, 2015)

Imagine this one flowering next year, it will be awesome. Used to watch and be scared of that vampire and Dark Shadows when I was a kid!


----------



## SlipperFan (Mar 8, 2015)

Very impressive.


----------



## NYEric (Mar 8, 2015)

Dark Shadows! WOW!  Nice, thanks for sharing. Is it fragrant?


----------



## AdamD (Mar 8, 2015)

Slightly, medicinal/ menthol fragrance.


----------



## NYEric (Mar 8, 2015)

Cool. Very nice.


----------



## Ozpaph (Mar 8, 2015)

very interesting flower with great colour intensity.
Thanks for the name info - very interesting


----------



## abax (Mar 8, 2015)

Dark Shadows was very popular when I was an undergraduate in college. It was soooo hokey that it
was funny. This plant doesn't look a bit like Barnabas, but
it's very interesting anyway.


----------



## Erythrone (Mar 9, 2015)

Love it!


----------



## PaphMadMan (Mar 11, 2015)

Dark Shadows was also a 2012 Johnny Depp movie, with Johnny Depp as Barnabas Collins. 

I agree this will be pretty impressive when it flowers again without the limitations of recent shipping.


----------

